
Magnetissimo: index popular torrent sites and search the local database - j_s
https://github.com/sergiotapia/magnetissimo
======
marvy
@j_s: I replied to your comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15910462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15910462)

